
Snowden sharply criticizes anti-terrorism laws adopted by the State Duma - kafkaesq
http://www.ntv.ru/novosti/1638570/
======
kafkaesq
This article - from NTV, one of Russia's major TV networks - is for those who
suggested there would be no mention at all about Snowden's criticism of the
anti-terror law among major Russian media outlets -- or if there were any, it
would be presented only in mocking or condescending terms.

Here's my attempt at a refurbished machine translation:

 _Snowden referred to the new legislation as a "Big Brother" law which would
"take the money and freedom without security improvements."_

 _On his Twitter feed the ex-US intelligence officer said that the new laws
are "not only dangerous, but also impractical." In support of this Snowden
drew attention to the rule according to which operators must keep records and
reports within six months._

 _The so-called Anti-Terrorism Suite was introduced by the chairman of the
Duma 's security committee, Irina Spring, and passed by the Parliament on
Friday, 24 June. In particular, it specifies life imprisonment for
international terrorism, sentences for failing to report the impending attack,
and new rules for storage and reducing the age of liability threshold for
terrorist crimes to 14 years._

 _Snowden, who formerly worked with the NSA, because famous throughout the
world after as he told about the large-scale surveillance, organized by US
intelligence agencies. In 2014, American was given a residence permit in
Russia. In the US, Snowden faces up to 30 years in prison._

